# Devil kernel config



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hi peoples I finnaly got devil kernel installed and I didn't boot loop yaaaay lol. It awesome and I had a few questions.
1. Should I enable ZRAM or swap which is better? Is there any benifets?

2. Should I enable devil deep sleep? Will I get the sleep of death from this?

3.What recovery should I use it gives me a choice of (Tim win)*(cwm)?

4.How much ram do I need? It gives me a choice of Stock, Xl, or BIG MEMORY?

THANKS IN ADVANCE









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Also I'm going into noob mode lol how do I oc this I do not understand live oc value and such

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Anybody?







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:







:huh:









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't use zram or swap it take more processor power and doesn't seem to do a whole lot I in my opinion.

Use the XL memory

You cant use team win recovery without flashing it first and good ol cwm seems to be more reliable

I don't use devil idle either but I do set screen off max frequency to 800

The live of is just a percentage if your max frequency is 1000 a live of of 10% will make it 1100. Personally I don't use it but I know a lot of people do


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Alright thanks and I can not use liveoc without rebooting even at 1% anybody know what's going on ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

